# Victory vap bad review?



## Banjo464 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have been thinking of switching to the vap's as this year as I will be on my first elk hunt. Everything I have been reading talks about penetration over all but shot placement. I am currently shooting gt expeditions 340 spine and am not overly impressed. I have seen nothing but great reviews on these and am wondering if anyone would steer me away from them? And why?

Bear effect 70lbs
Magnus stinger 4 blade 125g
Gt expedition hunter 7595 340


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

The only way i had good luck with them was with double stacked deep six inserts. I tried lock n load, firenock arrowsert and the victory inserts. Lock n loads broke the shaft, firenock would not spin consistent and the victory inserts bent. I heard the new goldtip insert might be the ticket but have yet to see it in person. If i were to shoot a micro shaft again it would be the injection shaft with double stacked deep six inserts.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

VAPS were the worst arrows I ever wasted my time with.... Bad batch maybe? But I also had inserts bending and swore off micro diameter shafts for screw in points from that moment forward....now, that was pre-deep6 and I wouldn't be afraid to go that route with a different shaft.

What is wrong with the GT's? You went with the cheapest batch but they are typically very good arrows.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Used to shoot VAPS and thought they were good arrows...until I learned about arrows from Jerry at Southshore. Builds, indexes spine and goes through literally thousands of arrows. My observations and experience with micro diameter arrows are that aluminum outserts are going to bend no matter what. If your speaking to straightness, Black Eagle seem to have (for the money) the most consistency as far as straightness. I'm looking at Rampages after trying Black Eagle x impacts. My X impacts had the firenock Outserts. Even glued around neck of where arrow meets outsert, still had issues with pulling from target. BE x impacts are lighter than most as far as gpi and not as tough as I would like. Rampages are light too, but the way the SS outsert fits, it seems more durable and def shorter. I like the new stainless steel outserts at 53 or so grains. I like heavier arrows but I'm using a 50# bow. Other great choices would be Easton ACC Pro hunters and Easton Full Metal Jackets. For a higher poundage,higher KE bow I would go With full metal jackets with stainless steel out front for FOC. There will always be a compromise between weight and speed, and of course what game you are shooting. Most of us I believe are primarily deer hunters, and thats the setup I am commenting on with Micros. I will say over the years after shooting all different diameters, that micros I have shot have always out penetrated larger shafts with BH.


----------



## Banjo464 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info fellas, just a thought at this point. I have been having gt's cracking at the nock. May just be a bad batch as well. And yes they are the cheapest of the decent arrows I could find - this may be the root of all my issues and is why I am looking at spending a little more this go round. 
Just figured I may as well look at all my options before pulling the trigger!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Banjo464 said:


> Thanks for the info fellas, just a thought at this point. I have been having gt's cracking at the nock. May just be a bad batch as well. And yes they are the cheapest of the decent arrows I could find - this may be the root of all my issues and is why I am looking at spending a little more this go round.
> Just figured I may as well look at all my options before pulling the trigger!


The shaft is cracking? That would be virtually unheard of outside of rear impacts.


----------



## Banjo464 (Feb 17, 2015)

That's what I was thinking but the mocks are clean (no evidence of impact). I have a great shop out where I live and they are going to see what may have happened and go from there


----------



## spikeydave (Apr 28, 2013)

I run deep six inserts in my VAPs a nd have been happy with them. I have also shot the A/C injections but wanted a touch faster arrow so went to the VAPs and they so far have been great.


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

I use the VAP inserts and haven't had any bending, they changed the inserts last year I believe to the new style which is what I'm using. It's a great hunting arrow that gets terrific penetration, I know in the past a lot of people had problems with inserts but I haven't heard any people complaining about that lately.


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

Banjo464 said:


> I have been thinking of switching to the vap's as this year as I will be on my first elk hunt. Everything I have been reading talks about penetration over all but shot placement. I am currently shooting gt expeditions 340 spine and am not overly impressed. I have seen nothing but great reviews on these and am wondering if anyone would steer me away from them? And why?
> 
> Bear effect 70lbs
> Magnus stinger 4 blade 125g
> Gt expedition hunter 7595 340


You may find 350 VAPs too soft for that draw weight and broad head. Though VAPs chart shows I could shoot 350s at 70lbs, paper tuning said otherwise.

Has positive results with my inserts though.


----------



## claymeister (Mar 22, 2012)

Love my vap1 400s 27.5' 62lb 100gr slick trick viper trick shooting the same hole as field points out to 60yds with aae max Hunter vanes using a whisker bisket on a 2004 Mathews legacy.
I only shoot rhineharts and Never a bag target that stops the arrow by force.academy bags are like shooting into wood almost.
Messed up a lot of black eagle executioners with crossbow last year before I figured out the target was the problem


----------



## Monkeykingz (Nov 18, 2016)

be one with the arrow


----------

